# Need some info



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll be in the Destin area in a couple weeks, I'd really like to get into some nice flyfishing from the surf. I've been flyfishing for bass and trout for 8yrs, but really havent done much of the saltwater flyfishing. I did flyfish the surf couple years back,(didnt really have much of an idea), but all I hooked were small JC's, and one Lady about 3ft on a crease fly that jumped and threw my hook. I was just blind casting for the JC's, and tossed fly into busting bait that gave me the hook-up with the lady fish. I appreciate any tips and techniques. Thanks!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

bigpopper said:


> I'll be in the Destin area in a couple weeks, I'd really like to get into some nice flyfishing from the surf. I've been flyfishing for bass and trout for 8yrs, but really havent done much of the saltwater flyfishing. I did flyfish the surf couple years back,(didnt really have much of an idea), but all I hooked were small JC's, and one Lady about 3ft on a crease fly that jumped and threw my hook. I was just blind casting for the JC's, and tossed fly into busting bait that gave me the hook-up with the lady fish. I appreciate any tips and techniques. Thanks!


if you really want to get on some great fish on fly...get with Pat Dineen and flyliner charters out of destin...great guy and awsome captain and fly fisherman


----------

